# [V]erkaufe Command &amp; Conquer



## Crysisheld (29. September 2012)

Hallo, 

ich verkaufe mein Command & Conquer. Das Spiel ist die Original Erstauflage die damals erschienen ist. Cover Handbuch und CDs alles noch vollständig aber mit Gebrauchsspuren. Bei Interesse bitte PN. Bilder kommen noch.


----------



## chbdiablo (29. September 2012)

Ist das nicht indiziert und in Deutschland nur als "Generäle" zu kaufen?


----------



## Crysisheld (30. September 2012)

eeehmm möchtest du das Spiel kaufen?


----------



## chbdiablo (30. September 2012)

War eine Frage, deshalb ja auch das Fragezeichen. Ich dachte nämlich, indizierte Spiele verkaufen ist hier nicht erlaubt.


----------



## Crysisheld (30. September 2012)

Weisst du posten wenn man kein Kaufinteresse hat ist auch nicht erlaubt - und wo kein Kläger da kein Richter... aber wegen mir dann mach ich es halt weg...


----------



## chbdiablo (1. Oktober 2012)

Ich will dir ja nichts böses ^^ Hab den Thread halt zufällig gesehn und sonst werden solche Sachen immer schnell geschlossen, deshalb hats mich gewundert.


----------

